# april meeting... april 10th 2011



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got this in my email, it's from mike carmmon?(spelling). looks like we will be going to sue's work... and rattling dr. chilton's brain... 


DFWAPC April Meeting
Date: Sunday, April 10, 2010
Time: 1:30 PM

Topic: Guest Speaker
...Dr. Earl Chilton II, Director
Aquatic Habitat Enhancement Program
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department

Location:June Shelton High Schcool
15720 Hillcrest Road, Dallas 75248
Parking in front, directions on the door

Call 214-537-9759 - Nikolay's cell


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Can we still bring food are drinks for this meeting?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't see why not!  Appetizers are great. We all like to eat!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I posted this on facebook but guess I everyone will see it here better.

I was thinking of pizza. cici's is still doing 3 medium pizza for $10.00 plus tax(10.81) total. each medium pizza is 5-6 slices... would any other two people want to go in on this deal I also think it's a unlimited amount. but has to each be a body of 3 mediums for $10.00 we could have a big pizza party...


----------



## Klivian (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone want to trade some RCS at the meeting? I'm looking to add a little genetic diversity to my tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Klivian said:


> Anyone want to trade some RCS at the meeting? I'm looking to add a little genetic diversity to my tank.


Crystal Red Shrimp or Cherry Red Shrimp?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

RCS is Red Cherry Shrimp. CRS is Crystal Red Shrimp


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please, let's all be civil and courteous to Dr. Chilton. Regardless of whether we agree or strongly disagree with his position on aquatic plants and/or white or black lists, this man is taking the time on a weekend to drive up from Austin to talk to us and answer our concerns-gratis. He deserves major cudos for his willingness to do that. 

Remember that you catch more bees with honey..........


AND YES, bring munchies!!! I have cups and plates and napkins already! There is an ice machine in the building that we may use.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

alta678 said:


> Please, let's all be civil and courteous to Dr. Chilton. Regardless of whether we agree or strongly disagree with his position on aquatic plants and/or white or black lists, this man is taking the time on a weekend to drive up from Austin to talk to us and answer our concerns-gratis. He deserves major cudos for his willingness to do that.
> 
> Remember that you catch more bees with honey..........


:thumbsup: Like


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

alta678 said:


> Please, let's all be civil and courteous to Dr. Chilton. Regardless of whether we agree or strongly disagree with his position on aquatic plants and/or white or black lists, this man is taking the time on a weekend to drive up from Austin to talk to us and answer our concerns-gratis. He deserves major cudos for his willingness to do that.
> 
> Remember that you catch more bees with honey..........
> 
> AND YES, bring munchies!!! I have cups and plates and napkins already! There is an ice machine in the building that we may use.


*Amen to that!!* This is why we aren't talking about plants - legal or otherwise (trading issues, that is). If you want to talk about plants in your tanks, what you have, what you need, what you want... we can do it at another meeting.

We emailed our members with this information. :typing: If you didn't get an email you NEED to join the club!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This is an exceptional situation, and we need to be careful. I agree with the club request--no plant swap at this meeting. Skipping one month will not hurt any of us, and may prevent an embarrassment.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Will somebody come a little early and make sure I have nothing in my tanks that will embarrass the club?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll try to be there early for you.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

alta678 said:


> Will somebody come a little early and make sure I have nothing in my tanks that will embarrass the club?


Better check to make sure Freddy hasn't found it's into your tanks.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Can the individual who invited Dr. Chilton advise:

1) What is the topic and nature of his presentation?

2) Will Dr Chilton be available to answer questions and otherwise have a two-way dialogue with meeting attendees?

Would someone from the Officer group please advise that since we are not to talk about plants at the meeting - legal or otherwise -, what kinds of questions/discussions are permitted and are there any that are prohibited? Examples:

Can we ask about the new legislation and TPWD plans for implementation?
Can we ask if TPWD plans to add to the black list plants that were previously identified as "inelgible species" as a result of the prior plant review/evaluation process?
Can we ask if TPWD plans to allow indoor growers aquatic plants who would like to grow prohibited plants the opportunity to obtain a reasonably priced license to do so?
Can we ask Dr Chilton how TPWD came to select the previously used weed risk analysis approach and did they consider the aquatic plant specific risk assessment approach that is available?
Can we ask of TPWD would like to work with our club in efforts to prevent the spread of prohibited aquatic plants in Texas?


3) Other than Dr Chilton's presentation and any Q&A period which may be permissible, are there other items on the agenda for the meeting - other than eating?

bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

can we still bring plastic plants, rock and roll mcdonalds...


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I will not be attending this meeting due to the restrictions, content ... 

If we feel we have to limit our meeting conditions to accommodate a speaker, could we possibly restrict the speaker to meeting with a committee in the future?

It's a bit ironic that we spent all that effort and time telling the Texas govt. they have no right to restrict our hobby, only to turn around and restrict ourselves.


----------



## metrofish (Jul 19, 2010)

If you need food call me at 972-835-7141 I will be going
Thanks frank


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

metrofish said:


> If you need food call me at 972-835-7141 I will be going
> Thanks frank


I need sample food thatI never got  I would lik some samples of angel/discus mix, and tropical community..... also he flakes you get, have they ever thught about making a mix for saltwater fish.


----------



## metrofish (Jul 19, 2010)

All the food I have is good for saltwater. 


fishyjoe24 said:


> I need sample food thatI never got  I would lik some samples of angel/discus mix, and tropical community..... also he flakes you get, have they ever thught about making a mix for saltwater fish.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

metrofish said:


> All the food I have is good for saltwater.


um well then I could save some money then... I still didn't get any samples..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr. Chilton's topic is "Invasive aquatic plant management in Texas". He will _provide input about how DFWAPC could help TPWD in the effort to manage invasive plants._ He might expand it to a few invasive animals like zebra mussels as well. There will be a question and answer period.

IN WAY OF EXPLANATION - when I asked that we stop "talking about plants", I was referring to the arguing of trading plants or not in this thread. That was already decided by the executive committee. We are a plant club. Of course we can talk about plants at our meeting All we want is a civil discourse at the meeting and in this thread. We don't want this meeting to turn into a political debate. That is the issue in a nutshell.

I'm going to be bringing some rocks which I have collected on my recent trip for show and tell. I'll also bring some that I got at Rocky's in Mansfield.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

can I bring plastic plants, and saltwater fish? .... the meeting is at 1:30 right...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> IN WAY OF EXPLANATION - when I asked that we stop "talking about plants", I was referring to the arguing of trading plants or not in this thread. That was already decided by the executive committee. We are a plant club. Of course we can talk about plants at our meeting .


Did I misunderstand the prior statement:

"If you want to talk about plants in your tanks, what you have, what you need, what you want... we can do it at another meeting. "

?

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

play nicely children, don't make me have to get thenerf baseball bats and pillows out... who is bring what for food?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

BobAlston said:


> Did I misunderstand the prior statement:
> 
> "If you want to talk about plants in your tanks, what you have, what you need, what you want... we can do it at another meeting. "
> 
> ...


I don't know what you understood. It's all about trading plants. That decision was made.

I'm bringing so neat books also... Amano's, and Kasselmann's and Hiscock's.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The meeting went very well. Dr. Chilton was very informative and approachable. He seemed very interested in some of the ideas we suggested for educating buyers of aquarium plants about the dangers of invasive aquatics and the proper disposal of unwanted plants.

Those of you who did not attend missed an interesting and productive meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael said:


> The meeting went very well. Dr. Chilton was very informative and approachable. He seemed very interested in some of the ideas we suggested for educating buyers of aquarium plants about the dangers of invasive aquatics and the proper disposal of unwanted plants.
> 
> Those of you who did not attend missed an interesting and productive meeting.


+1 Agree


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

+2, agree. very nice guy to listen to and to talk too. we just seemed to be doing his job...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got to looking around and found an article that uses a biological control for the zebra mussels using a strain of bacteria found in spoiled food.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I found that an actual product has been created to control the zebra mussels.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Who else besides me was taking pxs? Please pm me.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Who else besides me was taking pxs? Please pm me.


I have a few, mostly of Dr. Chilton. I'll email what I have.

Jim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

